# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Treasure Beach - October 14 to 18, 2016

## BaileysMom

We stayed in the little cottage at Calabash House in Treasure Beach. It was our first trip to Treasure Beach.  I thought it would be dead quiet, but it happened to be Heroe's Holiday weekend, so there were actually a few things going on.  Saturday the 15th there was a 5k race in the morning and a concert at Sunset Resort in the evening.  Sunday was a fishing tournament, there was a huge turnout of locals for that- very few tourists. Apparently October is generally slow in Treasure Beach, but if you want to have a little bit of action, be sure to visit over Heroe's Day weekend. We loved our visit there, and I'm sure we'll be heading back the next time we get to Jamaica.

----------


## BaileysMom



----------


## johng

Bailey'sMom,

Awesome trip report and beautiful photos!!!  I remember a while ago you were posting asking about good places to stay in TB in October. How time flies. I see that Sunset Resort had a concert one night. That is where I have stayed. Kory seems to be a great guy. Did you make it to Negril too??? 

Thanks again for the report.

johng

----------


## Summer

Fabulous pic Baileys Mom I know my granparents rave about Treasure Beach

----------


## Vince

Pulling up a chair for this one! Lol- Ready for some more pictures of TB. Thanks for the report, we are ready for this one  :Wink:

----------


## BaileysMom

We stayed at Calabash House for 4 nights, and then spent 7 nights at Catcha Falling Star in Negril (west end). I'll post pictures of the Negril portion of our trip in the Negril forum soon.  For now, here are some more pictures of our stay in Treasure Beach.  

If anybody is interested in places to stay in TB, Yes, Sunset Resort looks great, as does Jake's and Katamah.  We had made reservations online for Katamah, only to receive a follow up email from them advising that they were in the midst of a property dispute and were not taking reservations past August.  They must have gotten that issue cleared up, because they were certainly open when we were there, and I would love to stay there someday- great location.  Calabash House was great too- especially the little cottage right off the beach where we stayed.  It's very rustic, no hot running water, and the solar shower is outdoors (although the sun was shining, the water was still cold, so I'm not sure how well the solar tubes were working). Beautiful beach, and just a walk down the road to Jakes, Jack Sprats, Waikiki Guest House (great breakfast spot!) etc.

----------


## BaileysMom



----------


## BaileysMom



----------


## BaileysMom



----------


## BaileysMom

If you want to see some more Treasure Beach photos, here's my photo album on Flickr-     https://flickr.com/photos/4950297172...57672234124913

----------


## Vince

DROOLING!! ^^^ Irie pictures! Thank you!

----------


## Treasure BeachBum

Did you talk to Segree the owner of the Waikiki , he is a really nice man.

----------


## BaileysMom

Yes, Treasure Beach Bum- we DID talk to Segree!  You're right, very nice man.  We had breakfast there a couple of times, and the second time, he took us on a little tour of his place.  I think we'll probably stay there at least a few nights the next time we make it to Treasure Beach.  He's got very affordable prices, and it's a nice location. 

Vince, I hope you have a bib on with all that drooling.   :Cool:    Ha... thank you.

----------


## rjonsun

This photo was taken right outside of Waikiki Restaurant a few years ago.



We ate dinner there a few times.



Regards,
Bob

----------


## johng

BaileysMom,

Very nice photos. Looks like your digs were right buy where the local fishermen tie up their boats. You mentioned a fishing tournament being held and mostly local guys involved. I bet they caught some really nice big ones!! All the local restaurants get their fish fresh every day off the boats and I believe the next beach north is where the fishing co-op is. Looks like TB was a great fit!!

----------


## hey_mon

Love love love all your pics and so happy you enjoyed, but honestly how could you not.  It is such a chill vibe and I know we should never live in the past or look too far to the future, but learn to embrace the moment........but Treasure Beach really does make me long for the days of yore in Negril.  It is how I remember it, quieter and rustic.  I hope when you go back you get a chance to stay with Moni and Simon at Katamah.  It is a beautiful property that is tended with love and it shows.  But really, so many cool quaint places with the most interesting hosts and owners.  We are back to the island this year for our 30th anniversary with 6 nights in Negril and 8 in Treasure Beach.  Looking to head more inland and north in the years to come.....so much to see and so little time��  Thanks again, pics are always so welcome!

----------


## BaileysMom

JohnG, Yes!  We watched the people buying fish from the fishermen as they came in with their catch-  you can't get any fresher than that!  We also watched a group of fishermen load a boat up with lobster traps.  That was fascinating watching them get ready to head out for a 4 week trip out to sea.  I hopefully have some pictures of that on a camera that I haven't downloaded pictures from yet.  I'll post them if any turn out.

----------


## BaileysMom

Hey mon... happy upcoming Anniversary!  Glad you enjoyed the pics... 




> Love love love all your pics and so happy you enjoyed, but honestly how could you not.  It is such a chill vibe and I know we should never live in the past or look too far to the future, but learn to embrace the moment........but Treasure Beach really does make me long for the days of yore in Negril.  It is how I remember it, quieter and rustic.  I hope when you go back you get a chance to stay with Moni and Simon at Katamah.  It is a beautiful property that is tended with love and it shows.  But really, so many cool quaint places with the most interesting hosts and owners.  We are back to the island this year for our 30th anniversary with 6 nights in Negril and 8 in Treasure Beach.  Looking to head more inland and north in the years to come.....so much to see and so little time��  Thanks again, pics are always so welcome!

----------


## johng

BaileysMom,
Check out the Pedro Bank and Middle Key, like 50 miles out in the sea from TB. Fishing center for Conch and Lobster. Jamaicans from all over the island go there to try and eke out an income not available on the mainland. staying there for up to 8 months at a time. Very interesting!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz3jTzXR-Fw

----------


## Vince

^^ Interesting! I wouldn't mind to go help out there. (if I could) ;(

----------


## Spiff

Thanks for the great pics.   We will be returning in December, and staying on Calabash as well.  We will definitely check out Waikiki.  :Smile:

----------


## BaileysMom

We sat and watched these fishermen load their boat one day- talked to one of their son's for a little while, he said his father was going out for 4 weeks. It was amazing to see those guys get that boat loaded.  They've got it down to a science.

----------


## Spiff

> We sat and watched these fishermen load their boat one day- talked to one of their son's for a little while, he said his father was going out for 4 weeks. It was amazing to see those guys get that boat loaded.  They've got it down to a science.


I saw that boat my last reach.  I had no idea they stayed out so long.   Wow!


Did you notice whether Eggy's was up and running?  I had heard he had been dealing with some health issues.

----------


## BaileysMom

I didn't notice if Eggy's was open or not.  There were people sitting on the patio there, but they could have just been sitting and the place not be open. (?) We had come down the beach from Frenchman's Reef to watch the fishermen unload their boats, and saw Eggy's only from the side, not from the front.

----------


## johng

BaileysMom & Spiff,

Since the topic of fishing, lobster, and the fishing industry in TB has come up I thought I would share some info I came across regarding a current concern In Jamaica, especially the South Coast of over fishing. The Galleon Fish Sanctuary has been established to address this problem.   http://www.breds.org/projects_ongoing.php?n=101

 Lobster and Conch (A Huge Source of Foreign Exchange) have been hit especially hard over the past several years.

https://www.livingoceansfoundation.o...ocean/jamaica/

I am by no means an expert on the subject but we who love Jamaica and all it's resources, from human to natural, should understand and be aware of the problems that exist and the positive efforts being utilized to reverse the current dangers to Jamaica's waters and reefs!!!

----------


## HuskerJohn

Thanks again for the reports and pictures!

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

A good way to help replenish fish stocks would be to ask for lionfish. Strikey-T's wraps theirs in foil with coconut milk and scallions, thyme and fresh veggies. I've had it jerked at Little Ochie. If your cook shop doesn't have it, ask for it. We are it's only predator so eat up. It tastes like a buttery sweet sea scallop.

----------


## BaileysMom

Thanks for the information about the fishing issue, JohnG. MilwaukeeMike, that fish looks delicious!  My husband had lion fish at Canoe when we were there in February.  Very tasty!

----------


## BaileysMom

A couple of more photos from Treasure Beach, taken during the Heroes Day weekend. I love watching Jamaicans play dominoes-  and the kids playing in the water... amazes me how they can jump off the boats into knee high to chest high water and nobody got hurt... nobody telling them they shouldn't do that, they're going to break their neck... kids being allowed to be kids.  Fun times!

----------


## Vince

Those 2 last photos are true country Jamaica!! LOVE IT!!! Wish we was there EVERYDAY to enjoy, chat, live and help out!

----------


## johng

BaileysMom,

Awesome photos and story. Really, seeing people happy is an inspiration. I think that is one reason so many people return to Jamaica is the happiness we feel while there and are able to carry that Irieness with us until we need to charge the batteries again.

MilwaukeeMike,

You are right on the money!! Eating the Lionfish is really important to the survival of the Jamaican Reef System. If as you say they are good eating then they should be harvested as much as possible to allow the other species to survive.

----------


## Toban

> BaileysMom,
> 
> Awesome photos and story. Really, seeing people happy is an inspiration. I think that is one reason so many people return to Jamaica is the happiness we feel while there and are able to carry that Irieness with us until we need to charge the batteries again.
> 
> MilwaukeeMike,
> 
> You are right on the money!! Eating the Lionfish is really important to the survival of the Jamaican Reef System. If as you say they are good eating then they should be harvested as much as possible to allow the other species to survive.


Are the reefs close enough to shore for snorkellers to swim to to spearfish for these INVASIVE Lionfish.  Or would i need to hire a bot and operator to take me out.  I have not been to this area of Jamaica yet.  Have shot and eaten several in the Negril area.  Looking forward to try TB out.

----------


## TAH

The Treasure Beach area isn't ideal for spearfishing. The water can be a bit rough, cloudy, and there are currents all over. The reefs (such as they are) are close to shore, but very shallow and not really suited to swimming/diving. Most of the fishing is done off-shore, in deep water.

----------


## johng

TAH,

Good answer, also I believe there is an area off the beaches in TB that are part of a preserve where fishing is prohibited.

Toban,

There are many fisherman in TB that can take you to good reefs close by that most likely the Lionfish is not protected. It is really great to see that it has turned into a viable food for Jamaicans and visitors alike. According to some the Lionfish first showed up in Florida either dumped by aquarium owners or a result of them getting loose during a hurricane. Either way they have spread as far north as New England and in the entire Caribbean. I have read that the largest caught to date was in Florida weighing 2.5 lbs.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

johng, I'm pretty sure that they are not protected anywhere except where all fishing is off limits like Galleon Beach near Black River. (btw, that makes a nice picnic beach if you need to get away). I'm sure there are some but I haven't met a Jamaican yet that eats lionfish. lol You wouldn't eat the spikes anyway. Hopefully that attitude will change.

----------


## Bnewb

> johng, I'm pretty sure that they are not protected anywhere except where all fishing is off limits like Galleon Beach near Black River. (btw, that makes a nice picnic beach if you need to get away). I'm sure there are some but I haven't met a Jamaican yet that eats lionfish. lol You wouldn't eat the spikes anyway. Hopefully that attitude will change.


No worries, MMike...plenty of Jamaicans are eating lionfish.

----------


## Toban

I filet all the lion fish I catch.  It is just like cleaning a walleye.  Just a little extra care in handling.  I trim all the fins and spikes first then the dangerous part is gone.  They are very tasty beer battered and deep fried or just pan fried with bread crumbs and some local spices.  Can't wait to find some one to take us out to a good location with a lot of lion fish.

----------


## johng

Toban,

From what I have read it seems that there are significant schools of Lionfish in the Pedro Bank area off of Treasure Beach. You should be able to find a local fisherman who can put you on a good reef

----------


## Toban

Thank you for the info johng.  I will definitely look at that and any other info on the Lion fish spots that others have heard of or encountered.

----------


## johng

Toban,

If you are serious about going Lionfishing in Treasure Bay area there is a guy called Talla who does rod and reel fishing but also Black River Tours etc.. I met him through Kory at Sunset Resort and Villa's in TB. He would be the guy to take care of you. By the way although I believe you are looking to dive and spearfish I know that many Lionfish are caught with rod and reel. Park the boat over a reef and bottom fish. Since they are so abundant many can be caught right out of a boat. Just an alternative.

----------


## TAH

To expand on john's comment above, and the lionfish discussion; the only place in the area that I know you can spearfish is (as John said above) Pedro Bank, which is something like 40 miles off shore. The boats that you'll find in and around TB aren't the type that I would feel comfortable going so far offshore in. It's not uncommon for TB fishermen to die at sea, they fish very small boats, usually with a single outboard engine, often no emergency floatation. Just so you can make a somewhat informed decision. You might want to check out Little Bay, which is about a half hour south of Negril if you're serious about wanting to spearfish for them.

----------


## Toban

Thanks johng,  We do want to spearfish and look around under water.  It is more fun than just sitting in a boat.

----------


## Toban

Thanks TAH,  There are lots of Lion fish in the Negril area and we will be there after TB. No need to go to Little Bay.  Just wanted to try out TB while we were there.

----------


## Odinson

There are other ways to catch lionfish - this one sounds expensive but it gets those deep down huge guys!

----------


## Odinson

Sorry for the sore neck, this article (picture) is not rotated on my desktop...not sure how to turn it here.

----------


## Spiff

> Sorry for the sore neck, this article (picture) is not rotated on my desktop...not sure how to turn it here.


Try this:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...sive-lionfish/

----------


## Toban

Well thats just no fun at all.  Very interesting though.  Thanks for posting it.

----------


## Odinson

Good save - thanks brudda. 




> Try this:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...sive-lionfish/

----------


## Jim-Donna

Sweet report and great pictures~~TY

----------


## ohliz

Loved the photos, thanks!

----------

